# Rochester/Buffalo, New York (+ surrounding area)



## QuinnHyatt (Jan 2, 2014)

Hey guys! My name is Quinn Hyatt, and I'm looking for cubers in the Rochester, Buffalo, and basically all of the Upstate New York area(s).

I go to Hilton High School (I'm in my Junior year) and I would love to meet at a public/local place with all of you. We can go somewhere and cube, grab a bite to eat and just hang out. I plan on getting my license on the 29th (1/29/2014) by passing my road test (fingers crossed!) so I can give rides. Honestly, I really don't care how far I have to give you a ride, as long as it doesn't empty my gas tank completely.

anyway, give me a shout. I'm itching to interact with fellow cubers, and well, cube!

--Quinn Hyatt
(585) 690-3156 (ask for Quinn ["k-win"])
[email protected]


----------



## Owen (Jan 2, 2014)

I live in Ithaca.


----------



## rj (Jan 2, 2014)

I'm in Rochester. I have 3 younger siblings who cube as well (And my dad), so we would double your attendance.


----------



## Sessinator (Jan 2, 2014)

I went to the same high school as Owen, so I am sometimes in the area. I'm there less since I am in college now.


----------



## QuinnHyatt (Jan 2, 2014)

Sounds good everyone! I'd love to meet up with either of you who live in Ithaca (I could probably bring a few friends and we could all screw around and maybe have a 'for fun' tournament or something) and I've already had a conversation with you, rjdayan. Any of you feel free to contact me, I'm currently on Christmas break, and I don't go back until Monday.


----------



## Sessinator (Jan 2, 2014)

I don't think I would be able to go to a meet up by then. 
However if you are ever interested in competing, the cube club at Cornell has been organizing competitions in the spring for the last couple of years. There are also competitions in Toronto which you could look into as well.


----------



## QuinnHyatt (Jan 2, 2014)

Really? Do you know how to find out about the Cornell competitions? And I'm not even looking for a short term 'need it now' meet up, either. On the contrary, I'd prefer Spring/Summer over now, just because I have midterms and Varsity to worry about. Of course, I don't mind meeting up now, either.


----------



## rj (Jan 2, 2014)

QuinnHyatt said:


> Really? Do you know how to find out about the Cornell competitions? And I'm not even looking for a short term 'need it now' meet up, either. On the contrary, I'd prefer Spring/Summer over now, just because I have midterms and Varsity to worry about. Of course, I don't mind meeting up now, either.



worldcubeassociation.org.


----------



## QuinnHyatt (Jan 2, 2014)

^ Thank you


----------



## rj (Jan 2, 2014)

Welcome.


----------



## patrickcuber (Jan 8, 2014)

*western new york cubers*

I live In gowanda. I am too far away.


----------



## QuinnHyatt (Jan 16, 2014)

Patrickcuber; You're not that far. If I got a few people in my car and we all made an entire day out of it, we could definitely figure something out. A 2 hour drive honestly isn't overkill, but it'd just have to be like an entire day kind of thing, and with a group of people to make it fun.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 16, 2014)

Hello guys my sister lives in Rochester and goes to RIT/NTID but for me I live only like 10 hours away.


----------



## rj (Jan 16, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> Hello guys my sister lives in Rochester and goes to RIT/NTID but for me I live only like 10 hours away.



Well, if you visit her, give me a ring.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 16, 2014)

rj said:


> Well, if you visit her, give me a ring.



I'll try to remember and if I have the time to.


----------



## patrickcuber (Jan 16, 2014)

QuinnHyatt said:


> Patrickcuber; You're not that far. If I got a few people in my car and we all made an entire day out of it, we could definitely figure something out. A 2 hour drive honestly isn't overkill, but it'd just have to be like an entire day kind of thing, and with a group of people to make it fun.



We could try but it would take a lot of convincing to get my mom in on it. I am only 11.


----------



## QuinnHyatt (Jan 21, 2014)

That's fine, rj is only like 6 years old! Just kidding, he's older than that. But yeah, we talked about it and I'm sure we can work something out. To Michael Womack; contact me if you're ever up here, I can get some friends together.


----------



## rj (Jan 22, 2014)

QuinnHyatt said:


> That's fine, rj is only like 6 years old! Just kidding, he's older than that. But yeah, we talked about it and I'm sure we can work something out. To Michael Womack; contact me if you're ever up here, I can get some friends together.



I'm 12, and I look 14.  Height.


----------



## patrickcuber (Jan 22, 2014)

I'll ask my mom and dad to provide my supervison.


----------



## QuinnHyatt (Jan 24, 2014)

Hey Rjcuber, think you can beat 6 foot 2 inches? Lol.


----------



## patrickcuber (Jan 24, 2014)

QuinnHyatt said:


> Hey Rjcuber, think you can beat 6 foot 2 inches? Lol.



Nice one. LOL


----------



## QuinnHyatt (Jan 24, 2014)

To everyone: My road test got pushed back 2-3 weeks, so my traveling won't be as flexible until the middle of February.


----------



## kcl (Jan 24, 2014)

rj said:


> I'm 12, and I look 14.  Height.



You do not look 14 lol.


----------



## patrickcuber (Jan 24, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> You do not look 14 lol.



You found this out where?


----------



## ottozing (Jan 24, 2014)

patrickcuber said:


> You found this out where?



Ummm what he said is an opinion he formed based on seeing rj in his videos.


----------



## QuinnHyatt (Jan 24, 2014)

Yeah, Rj has a YouTube channel.


----------



## patrickcuber (Jan 24, 2014)

QuinnHyatt said:


> Yeah, Rj has a YouTube channel.



I know.


----------



## kcl (Jan 24, 2014)

patrickcuber said:


> You found this out where?



Based on the fact that I'm 14 as well as everybody else in my grade, I'm pretty sure I know what the average ninth grader looks like and he isn't it.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jan 25, 2014)

ohey. I'm at UB and going to be for a while. You should attend some canadian comps


----------



## QuinnHyatt (Jan 26, 2014)

I didn't really think of any Canadian comps, are there any within a couple hours' drive of Rochester/Buffalo? And no need to be mean to RJ!


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jan 26, 2014)

QuinnHyatt said:


> I didn't really think of any Canadian comps, are there any within a couple hours' drive of Rochester/Buffalo? And no need to be mean to RJ!


There are regular comps in Toronto. It's about 3 hours driving distance from Rochester.


----------



## QuinnHyatt (Jan 31, 2014)

That's not too bad, I would love to go to Toronto soon, actually.


----------



## kcl (Feb 1, 2014)

QuinnHyatt said:


> I didn't really think of any Canadian comps, are there any within a couple hours' drive of Rochester/Buffalo? And no need to be mean to RJ!



Hahaha I'm not being mean, I'm just a very realistic person.


----------



## rj (Feb 3, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Based on the fact that I'm 14 as well as everybody else in my grade, I'm pretty sure I know what the average ninth grader looks like and he isn't it.



Eh, I dunno. My dad's 6'6", and I'm growing like an inch a month. You haven't seen NY homeschooled 14-year-olds. I'm stronger than all of them that I know. And taller than 2. Oh, and alot of girls think I'm older, because I'm tall for my age, and they're supposed to be taller than me right now... I hate stalkers.


----------



## kcl (Feb 3, 2014)

rj said:


> Eh, I dunno. My dad's 6'6", and I'm growing like an inch a month. You haven't seen NY homeschooled 14-year-olds. I'm stronger than all of them that I know. And taller than 2. Oh, and alot of girls think I'm older, because I'm tall for my age, and they're supposed to be taller than me right now... I hate stalkers.



It's called a growth spurt. It will end. I had mine, I'm around 6' now. The only variable here worth considering is 14 year olds. Whether they are homeschooled or from New York is irrelevant. How strong you are means nothing. Most people tend to think I'm in late high school, but I would be surprised if I could bench press more than 80 pounds.

Trust me, you really don't look that old. I just showed my sister one of your videos, she guessed you were 6th or 7th grade.


----------



## rj (Feb 3, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> It's called a growth spurt. It will end. I had mine, I'm around 6' now. The only variable here worth considering is 14 year olds. Whether they are homeschooled or from New York is irrelevant. How strong you are means nothing. Most people tend to think I'm in late high school, but I would be surprised if I could bench press more than 80 pounds.
> 
> Trust me, you really don't look that old. I just showed my sister one of your videos, she guessed you were 6th or 7th grade.



It's online vs IRL. Believe me.


----------



## patrickcuber (Mar 11, 2014)

rj said:


> Eh, I dunno. My dad's 6'6", and I'm growing like an inch a month. You haven't seen NY homeschooled 14-year-olds. I'm stronger than all of them that I know. And taller than 2. Oh, and alot of girls think I'm older, because I'm tall for my age, and they're supposed to be taller than me right now... I hate stalkers.



I know right.


----------

